# I want the Hindi megapack---should I do it?



## msdizzydolores (Apr 5, 2008)

For the past two years I've been struggling with my decision to get Dish or DTv.
In the past, Dish had more Hindi channels in their MegaPack (Which I noticed has shrunken considerably) then DTv had.

Another reason for the stall was because of Star Plus and Star One. Now that Dish has Star, I want to cancel my digital cable through Comcast, but I just got a great deal with their best package including 3 premiums channels for $40/month all because I cancelled my subscription to Bollywood on Demand.

I am hesitant about getting Dish because it seems sooooo much more expensive then cable, but I really love Bollywood movies and look forward to watching Shah Rukh Khan on his new game show, and hopefully KBC4 this summer.

I really want more Indian movies and shows (I am not SouthAsian-I'm african american) but right now the money factor is holding me back.

Any ideas how to get a great package that will not be over at least $80/month? I realllllllly want this...but why is it so darn expensive?

Also, I'm concerned about rain and snow. Will they be issues? I've never had an outage with my digital cable and I would hate to be watching something or Shah Rukh and the satellite goes out :lol:


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Is Hindi programming the only thing you care about? Do you also care about other American mainstream programming?

If not, you could get the cheapest DISH tier called DISH Family and add Hindi programming on top of it. Similary with DirecTV, you can get their cheapest tier which is called DirecTV Basic and add the Hindi tier on top of it. It would definitely fit within your $80 budget. Now, if you're also talking about subscribing to lots of other mainstream American tiers, the costs do keep going up.


----------



## msdizzydolores (Apr 5, 2008)

I want my local stations and certain cable stations I really like, but they are not as important to me then the Hindi channels!

I have to go back and check the DISH Family package.


----------



## msdizzydolores (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello? Still need help with this.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like to me, the Hindi megapack is $54.99 a month Dish family is 19.99. That equals 74.98 plus tax. Add locals and you get 79.98 plus tax. After the taxes you are at a hair above 80 dollars per month. Looks like that is as close as you are gonna get to $80 per month also remember to add another $5.98 if you want a DVR.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

msdizzydolores said:


> Hello? Still need help with this.


You mean you need to help yourself by going back and checking the DISH Family package?


----------



## msdizzydolores (Apr 5, 2008)

jclewter79 said:


> Looks like to me, the Hindi megapack is $54.99 a month Dish family is 19.99. That equals 74.98 plus tax. Add locals and you get 79.98 plus tax. After the taxes you are at a hair above 80 dollars per month. Looks like that is as close as you are gonna get to $80 per month also remember to add another $5.98 if you want a DVR.


I really don't want a DVR, but it would come in handy. I will call them tomorrow and see what they can offer and make my decision from there.
I really don't want to go to $80 or above so something will have to be sacrificed. God I hope I get a new job soon. This salary is killing me.
Thanks for the reply.

One more question....in your honest opinion is the Hindi Megapack worth the price? I mean I will FINALLY get a chance to see all of the awards, movies I couldn't get on Bollywood on Demand, and news about India, etc.

Do you have the package and are all of the options provided worth the switch from boring as crap Comcast Digital????????? 



Chandu said:


> You mean you need to help yourself by going back and checking the DISH Family package?


Yeah, that package sucks. I don't know what to do. I really don't. Funds are tight right now, but I want to watch KBC and Shah's new game show that's coming in the next month or so. Also the Zee Awards.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

msdizzydolores said:


> I really don't want a DVR, but it would come in handy. I will call them tomorrow and see what they can offer and make my decision from there.
> I really don't want to go to $80 or above so something will have to be sacrificed. God I hope I get a new job soon. This salary is killing me.
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I would like to help more but, I do not have this package and know nothing about any type of hindi programming. I was only going off prices posted on the website. I have seen people in here that have it, maybe they can chime in.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe you could get just the hindi multi pack and get locals over the air with an antenna for free. Thay way just 54.99 per month plus tax. Go with DVD's for anything else you might want to watch.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

msdizzydolores said:


> One more question....in your honest opinion is the Hindi Megapack worth the price? I mean I will FINALLY get a chance to see all of the awards, movies I couldn't get on Bollywood on Demand, and news about India, etc.


If you're tight on budget, it could probably be an overkill for you. There are a number of other choices to trim down for Hindi programming. For example, you could get only selection of 2 or 3 channels (or maybe various other combinations).

For example, you could choose just to get Sony Entertainment or just TV Asia or just Zee TV. Or you could get a combination of only 2 out of above 3. I know you care more about Star Plus and Star One, and it's quite likely similar option may apply with them. For example, you may have a choice of getting just those 2 Star channels. Have you checked the DISH website for these various options available for Hindi programming? Do you work full-time, and if yes, do you honestly have time to watch so much variety from all of Megapack channels without a DVR? It might just be an overkill. That's a decision only you can make depending on your budget (both money and time wise).


----------

